# ~Sim Theme Park problems with Vista~



## norah34 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have been trying to install Sim Theme Park (1999) on my new Vista laptop and when I put the CD in it pops up to say Install (which I click), the CD runs then stops, so it won't install or do anything. I have tried the compatibility thing under preferences (doesn't work) and downloaded all the patches and have the most current updates. The game used to work on my old 2003 XP. My new computer is top of the line and I have tried everything I can think of but no answers! If you have any suggestions at all that would be fantastical~


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello and welcome to TSF
try to copy the dvd or CD content to your hard disk and then try the installation from there, don't forget to set the compatibility of the setup file to XP SP2 or lower


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello and welcome to TSF
try to copy the dvd or CD content to your hard disk and then try the installation from there, don't forget to set the compatibility of the setup file to XP SP2 or lower
also right click on the Setup and choose "Run as Administrator"


----------



## norah34 (Jun 17, 2009)

hey there-
So I had it installed on my XP so I copied all the game files/folders and put it on a CD and copied it to my Vista. However there was no Setup file any longer I suppose the game deletes that file from the folder after it installs. There was Uninstall however. I then tried to share it on my Network and I was unsuccessful with that. I also tried the last thing (which should work I think I'm doing it wrong) burning it to my computer. I clicked on it and selected burn to computer and it said there were no files to burn (this was directly from the CD). I then clicked on the setup Icon from the CD folder and clicked on the Recording tab (it said I could burn it to the C drive directly) and pressed ok and nothing happened. *sigh* I just don't see why this is so difficult. Im really confused because other vista users have gotten it to install. Thanks for your suggestions though.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't know if you understand what I suggested
I didn't said to burn the game on a CD, of course when you install the game on your hard disk, the game is extracted and no setup will be available
what I suggested is to insert the CD and open it
copy all the files from the CD and paste it on your hard disk in a new folder
in that case the installation files from the CD are now on your hard disk
now try the installation from the folder you created on your hard disk and where the installation files are
before you install it, right click on Setup (or whatever the game's setup is called, like install....) and click properties and choose compatibility
set it to Windows XP SP2


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You can not install a game and then transfer it to another computer. It adds registry entries to your computer which are needed to run.

Use the game's cd or DVD and install it on your computer.


----------



## norah34 (Jun 17, 2009)

Lol ok. I did what you said about putting the cd files on my computer. I used the Setup and my Vista autorun popped up. The only difference this time was that the games own "box" didn't pop up with the Install and the Readme stuff. The CD ran and then stopped again. The weird thing is-I installed it on the old XP a few days ago and the same thing happened where I clicked Install and nothing happened. I sat there for a few minutes and went to eat lunch. When I came back it asked me to continue installation. I mean it took it at least 10 minutes to do ANYTHING after I asked it to install and the CD wasn't running or making any noise like they usually do it's weird.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

This time around instead of using the the autorun, right click on the cd and *explore* it. Find Setup.exe or setup thats an application and do this too. right click on it and go into properties, then compatibility and run it as administrator and XP SP2.


----------

